# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  حصريا فيلم رسايل بحر جودة ts بمساحة 297 ميجا وتحميل مباشر على عدة سيرفرات

## MiSteR LoNeLy

** 


*SCreen Shoots* 

** 
**
** 

** 
** 
** 
** 
*Movie !NFO* 
*Quality: ts*
*Size : 298 Mb*
*Type : RmvB* 

*ص القصة: تدور أحداث الفيلم حول يحيي و هو طبيب شاب تخرج من كلية الطب ولكنه يعانى من اضطرابات فى طريقة نطق الكلام، ويتعرض بسبب ذلك للسخرية من أصدقائه وزملائه فيترك الطب ويقرر العمل صيادا فيلتقى بأكثر شخص كل منهم له قصة مختلفة عن الاخر* 
*الممثلين ::*
*آسر ياسين (يحي)*
*بسمة (نورا)*
*مي كساب (بيسه)*
*محمد لطفى (قابيل)*
*صلاح عبدالله (هاشم)*
*نبيهة لطفى (فرانشيسكا)*
*أحمد كمال (محمود)*
*سامية اسعد (كارلا)*
*رامي غيط (من رجال الحج هاشم)*
*كالابالا (البارمان)*
*دعاء حجازى (ريهام)*
*وائل سامي* 


*للتحميل*
*اختر سيرفرك المفضل*





Rapidshare
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258603
http://1tool.biz/258604 


Loadfiles
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258605
http://1tool.biz/258606 


Netload
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258607
http://1tool.biz/258608 


kewlshare
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258609
http://1tool.biz/258610 


megaupload
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258611
http://1tool.biz/258612 


przeklej
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258613
http://1tool.biz/258614 


rghost
======================
 http://1tool.biz/258615
http://1tool.biz/258616 
  
Rapidshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/257824
http://1tool.biz/257825 

easy-share
======================
http://1tool.biz/257806
http://1tool.biz/257807 

egoshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/257808
http://1tool.biz/257809 

kewlshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/257810
http://1tool.biz/257811 

loadfiles
======================
http://1tool.biz/257812
http://1tool.biz/257813 

multiupload
======================
http://1tool.biz/257814
http://1tool.biz/257815 

netload
======================
http://1tool.biz/257816
http://1tool.biz/257817 

novaup
======================
http://1tool.biz/257818
http://1tool.biz/257819 

przeklej
======================
http://1tool.biz/257820
http://1tool.biz/257821 

qshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/257822
http://1tool.biz/257823 

Rapidspread
======================
http://1tool.biz/257826
http://1tool.biz/257827 

Uploaded
======================
http://1tool.biz/257828
http://1tool.biz/257829 

ziddu
======================
http://1tool.biz/257830
http://1tool.biz/257831 
 




Happy Valatine 
NEW NEW NEW L!NKS !! 
2shared
======================
http://1tool.biz/258210
http://1tool.biz/258211

BigAndFree
======================
http://1tool.biz/258212
http://1tool.biz/258213

ifile
======================
http://1tool.biz/258214
http://1tool.biz/258215

jumbofiles
======================
http://1tool.biz/258216
http://1tool.biz/258217

sendspace
======================
http://1tool.biz/258218
http://1tool.biz/258219

zshare
======================
http://1tool.biz/258220
http://1tool.biz/258221

----------


## اشرف رجب

شيسلاقفلا فغعغععةن67ث

----------


## محمود الرجبي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

